# Itsa Rat!!!



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

Look at this thing. To answer that age old question: Yes, they do get as big as cats. A few of those would look good walking around my graveyard. Ha!! Ha!! http://www.cnn.com/2009/WORLD/asiapcf/09/07/giant.rat.papua/index.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's almost cute


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Keep it away from that cheese art.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I so want one!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Go to NYC. They are that big and don't even care about hiding when it's daytime.They're just not as fluffy & grey.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

They can stay in the jungles, I don't want them anywhere near my house. They get in my aviary and eat my birds.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Draik41895 said:


> I so want one!!


So it can sever a hand for you? LOL

Just go to south Louisiana and pick up a "nutria" at any watering hole.
BIG RATZ!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Super cute but it doesn't really look like a rat to me, I have 4 normal sized rats and they are the best!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

awww! its cute!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks like a great temper to breed.


----------



## Tralan (Sep 24, 2009)

A South American rat was used for the role of Ben in the movie "Willard" starring the ever creepy Crispin Glover. I loves rats


----------

